# trolling motor battery help



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Hello i just bought a varimax great white 55lb thrust and trying to pick out a battery I'm going with the optima blue top can y'all help me decide which one….i will never be going out more than 8 hours before i can recharge? thanks so much


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

You should be good with the sc34dm optima. If you buy it in April optima is offering a free maintainer or 50% off a charger.


----------

